# Luftwaffe Aircraft Parts



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Inspired by the Merlin thread, I was wondering if anyone knows of any dealers or places where I could find original Bf 109 parts. I am looking for anything, not necessarily engine parts either. I would love to find some original panel parts with maybe markings on them, etc. Of engine parts are fine as well. Anything that is related to the Bf 109.

Other Luftwaffe aircraft would be cool as well (109 is just my passion...).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 19, 2010)

On this page is a Temp gauge out of a Ar-234 (suposedly) and A clock out of a Bf-109 or Bf-110 ( I hear clocks are prized possestions) I havent seen to many clocks on this website, and I frequent it pretty often, so might want to grab it if you can. 
SpitfireSpares.com - warbird Instruments



Ju-52 Compas
SpitfireSpares.com - warbird Instruments

This guy posted a while back that he had some brand new Revi 16B gunsights still in original packages and was looking at selling them. Dont know if he still has tehm, but might try to contact him to see if he might be willing to sell ya one. There are pictures in that thread, and they look in excellent condition. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-electrical-systems-tech/revi-16b-gunsight-4668.html


I know it isnt much, but hopefully this will help.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, any ideas are welcome! I think I am going to have to spend some money...


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 19, 2010)

WARBIRDFINDERS.CO.UK


----------

